# Black Library Books For Sale



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey everyone.

Basically I have a huge space problem because of owning too many books, therefore I'm hoping to sell all of my Black Library Books so I can generate a few quid to go towards the cost of re-buying them for my Kindle. 

I'm just advertsing their sale on Heresy first in the hope that maybe someone would be interested in buying them in bulk rather than me trying to sell them on somewhere like Ebay, one at a time for a few pounds here and there (not to mention all the individual postage and packaging costs). 

The titles I have are:


Pretty much the entire Horus Heresy series except for the latest two or three.
The first two parts of the Night Lord Series
All three parts of the Word Bearer Series
The Grey Knights Omnibus
An Eisenhorn Omnibus
Several other indivdual titles
All in all I have 28 books (30+ technically because of the omnibuses) all in excellent condition (the worst will have a few creases on the spine and that's all).

*The price I'm asking for, for the whole lot, is £45 + P&P cost or nearest offer, payed via Paypal and I'm happy to mail them to any location (I'm based in the UK though).

*You can leave a message on this thread or private message me if you are interested, like I said, I'm hoping to shift pretty much the entire collection in one go if possible. 

All are in excellent condition, and I'll be happy to provide a full list of all 28 titles and even some photos to ensure their excellent condition if your interested.

I have a good reputation here at Heresy Online and I've sold things here before, and I am quick, honest and hassle free. 

So let me know if your interested.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 6, 2012)

Hello I am interested in your library - are they still available? I am in the states in new York. Please let me know if that is a problem thanks!


----------

